# sous chef: desk job or kitchen??



## chefintraining (Jul 29, 2006)

the sous chef where i work at seems to like to boss people around but never leads by example, should the sous chef position be a desk job more than a kitchen job??? one or the other?? or a combination of both??......what qualities makes a good sous??


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

CIT! His/Her duties are whatever the Exec. deems fit to enforce or allow and it's really between the Exec and the Sous. 

For what it's worth and IMHPO.... You need to be focusing your attention on yourself and not worry so much about what everyone else is doing. Shame of it is no one needs a "crystal ball" to see where your headed. That's unless the leadership you work for enjoys the feeling of constantly being second guessed....by a line cook


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

The sous-chef does whatever the executive chef requires of him. If the exec wants his sous-chef working at a desk, that's what he does. 

I'll echo what others have said. Quit worrying about others and worry about yourself, straiten up your attitude. This means doing exactly what your boss wants you to do, period. Ask questions, but NEVER second-guess people.


----------



## jfb1060 (Aug 3, 2006)

I have always gone by the premise at whatever job I have had that if there is a mid level manager (which it sounds that this particular sous is) that it is their call as to how they manage the affairs of a given dept. as long as they are within the guidelines of what their superiors expect.

Chefintraining, there are good many inidividuals who do not lead by exhibiting the standards they expect others to maintain. The culinary world would be no exception to this. So to question the individual as to his competency would not get you very far.

He or she may be a fine sous chef for the environment that they are in. To say that they might be inadequate or at least extrapilate that they may be doing a poor job is conjecture at best. 

In my short time in the culinary world I have seen both kinds. The ones that are more of a from the desk manager and the ones that are very hands on and are far more interactive with the team. In either case if the individual is playing to their strengths that superiors expect then they are doing their job as is expected.

In either case since I am not in a position of authority I have to find a way to work with that individual to their strengths and not make a point of challenging them on their weak areas because ulitmately this will end up failing the customer in one respect or another.

The focus is the culinary field here however this is principal that can be applied in any career field.

There is no set answer as to whether a sous should be one or the other or combination there of.

Joe


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

In my experience, the sous is working just as hard as the line cooks. They are on the line during the meal service slamming it out just like the line cooks. Now in your place it might be different. The sous should be the chefs right hand person and do what they say.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

It all depends on the kitchen. Some places I've worked in there were 4 Sous under the Exec, and none of them got their fingers dirty. Mind you the place was HUGE, Sous acted more like air traffic controllers with most of their time taken up with personell stuff, cost controlling, and expediting.

In the Army, smart budding young officers will purposely transfer to poorly run outfits. The logic is that they can learn more from a poorly run outfit than a well run one. 
Never question/challenge your superiors or you will find out the extent of his/her powers, and usually they are more far reaching than yours. Watch, learn, work your tuschie off, and use what you've learned and experienced. That's what you're there for, and unlike school, you're getting paid for it too.


----------



## rivitman (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm a sous and I'm run ragged. I mean I'm wiped out. Exhausted.
Don't even consider messing with me.


----------



## jfb1060 (Aug 3, 2006)

Guess that pretty well sums it up.


----------



## boosehound (Jul 17, 2006)

im with rivitman!
if the deal im working out goes as planned for a month and a half i will be the sous of 2 restaurants. including the ferry trip it will be an 80 mile trip 2 times a week for that month and a half i prey no one screws with me. then when im done with the island i start full time at the other place so that will be another few weeks straight so 2 months no day off (i hope not)with all the driving,and shaky ferry rides,,granted im sure plenty of people do this on a daily, but for yrs i have driven or even walked to work so my commute never goes above 2 miles a day in those past yrs! so 80 miles X2/wk will be a wicked pissa!


----------



## rivitman (Jul 23, 2004)

For the unititiated, the upshot of my post was this:

A good Sous does the Chef's will, at all times and in all things. The exec chooses how he wants to be represented. How a sous winds up being a sous is really nobody's business but the exec's. As is what what he does or does not do.

If a sous doesn't measure up to your model, and the chef is unconcerned, I suggest you move on.


----------

